# Welcome to Windows 8



## Ringel05

Overview of a whole new look for Windows.  The main change is a whole new start screen and touchscreen functionality.
Don't worry, you can click or touch the "live tile" that will bring up the old familiar interface.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yD7UHLfmj-A&feature=related]Windows 8 Consumer Preview: New Start Screen; Beta Version Released to Introduce Microsoft&#39;s New OS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

This one provides a much more in-depth overview.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Og0BbYErv-s&feature=related]Windows 8 Consumer Preview Official Demo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PeteEU

Been playing a bit with it, and have mixed feelings. 

First off.. I miss the start button. I know you just have to go to the lower left corner, but it is annoying for now any ways. Thankfully you can install a small program to get the start button back, but still... they need to make it optional.  

The metro view is actually not that bad. It is going to be brilliant for a tablet that is for sure, and even for a desktop it is not half bad. The idea that the tiles are updated all the time with relevant information is actually quite useful. That you can fully customize the start screen is very cool. 

The cloud enabled parts are very nice feature.

There are many changes (maybe too many) that will take time to understand and learn. It will take time to get use to I suspect, but the productivity gains can be huge.


----------



## Ringel05

I'm assuming you have the developer version.  I haven't tried it out but figured it was a good idea to let people know what to expect when new computers are eventually shipped with Win 8, at least they'll not freak out when they start up their new machine, if they viewed this or similar previews.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Rumor has it there will be 9 different pkgs.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

It will be interesting to see the response to the new interface.
Will it be like Ubuntu 11 - where users overwhelmingly hated it?
Or Mac OSX - where the interface saw resistance, but quickly became accepted and today is considered the most elegant of gui's


----------



## Skull Pilot

I'm still using XP and don't want to change


----------



## Ringel05

Skull Pilot said:


> I'm still using XP and don't want to change



I'm happy for ya.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

This is interesting.
This is truly unlike Microsoft to take chances on their core business. This is...what Apple does....not Microsoft.
No other business on earth comes close to the success of Microsoft at selling repackaged core products. Not even close. 
They are taking a big risk...something Microsoft is not good at. Their ability to project consumer wants and needs is legendary...as in...awful.
We'll see.


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> This is interesting.
> This is truly unlike Microsoft to take chances on their core business. This is...what Apple does....not Microsoft.
> No other business on earth comes close to the success of Microsoft at selling repackaged core products. Not even close.
> They are taking a big risk...something Microsoft is not good at. Their ability to project consumer wants and needs is legendary...as in...awful.
> We'll see.



They recognize much of the market is moving to small form factor, portable computing while also acknowledging large form factor (desktop) computing isn't going away anytime soon.  It may be considered risky by some but the move into the next century has already begun and those who do not adapt will be left behind.  
The good news for consumers is Microsoft is no longer in a position to dictate only what they offer as a product if they want to stay competitive, they are finally realizing the need to adapt to consumer demands and current market trends.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting.
> This is truly unlike Microsoft to take chances on their core business. This is...what Apple does....not Microsoft.
> No other business on earth comes close to the success of Microsoft at selling repackaged core products. Not even close.
> They are taking a big risk...something Microsoft is not good at. Their ability to project consumer wants and needs is legendary...as in...awful.
> We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They recognize much of the market is moving to small form factor, portable computing while also acknowledging large form factor (desktop) computing isn't going away anytime soon.  It may be considered risky by some but the move into the next century has already begun and those who do not adapt will be left behind.
> The good news for consumers is Microsoft is no longer in a position to dictate only what they offer as a product if they want to stay competitive, they are finally realizing the need to adapt to consumer demands and current market trends.
Click to expand...


And it would be about time if they did. They missed the boat at every consumer electronics business other than gaming consoles in the past 8 years: 
Cell Phones
Music 
Online Movies
Social Media
B2B Social Media
It is kind of amazing when you think about it that the then largest computer company has been sidelined on all of these opportunities. 
Personally I am not sure that the desktop platform as a social media device is going to work. The biggest social media users are of course the under 25 crowd...who don't want their social lives to be plastered on the home computer for everyone in the house to see....I don't know.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Hmm....I just realized a significant threat.
Since Win8 has native access to everything you do...that means if you are hacked or compromised - they have that same access - all at once.


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> Hmm....I just realized a significant threat.
> Since Win8 has native access to everything you do...that means if you are hacked or compromised - they have that same access - all at once.



With the way computing is going that's an obvious potential danger no matter which system one is using.


----------



## Oddball

Skull Pilot said:


> I'm still using XP and don't want to change


Will only use the newer versions of Windoze for as long as it takes to downland Ubuntu, and as a backup for things like some games and downloading my Go Pro videos.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm....I just realized a significant threat.
> Since Win8 has native access to everything you do...that means if you are hacked or compromised - they have that same access - all at once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the way computing is going that's an obvious potential danger no matter which system one is using.
Click to expand...


Not so sure about that....is it easy to hack into someones iPad? I really don't know. Or a Kindle Fire...or whatever. I would think it would not be.
I especially took note of how the email client has access to all the other apps without having to log in to them. I would think people would have learned how that can be a really bad thing from Outlook Express. Not trying to be nonobjective - since my M$ dislike is obvious to anyone - but this IS Windows. And Microsoft has a looong history of placing security a far distant 2nd to ease of use.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

And they never seem to get ease of use right, either.

They are finally getting caught up to leopard in some places.

I really hate the password function.


----------



## FireFly

Skull Pilot said:


> I'm still using XP and don't want to change



I am also still on WinXP because I hate Vista & Win7. There are also no good drivers for those versions for any of the equipment I run. I have downloaded Win8beta but have not installed it yet because I know there are not many drivers available.

I used an iPad for a couple of days but it is like a foreign language, I had to download to many apps just to get it to do anything. The thing is nothing but a consumer advertizing machine that keeps trying to sell me more iPads & stuff. What a scam!

I am getting ready to set up Win8 on a new 3.6-GHZ Quad-Core. I need a bad -ass video card lots of RAM, multiple RAID array drives running in high speed parallel stripe mode.


----------



## Ringel05

FireFly said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still using XP and don't want to change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also still on WinXP because I hate Vista & Win7. There are also no good drivers for those versions for any of the equipment I run. I have downloaded Win8beta but have not installed it yet because I know there are not many drivers available.
> 
> I used an iPad for a couple of days but it is like a foreign language, I had to download to many apps just to get it to do anything. The thing is nothing but a consumer advertizing machine that keeps trying to sell me more iPads & stuff. What a scam!
> 
> I am getting ready to set up Win8 on a new 3.6-GHZ Quad-Core. I need a bad -ass video card lots of RAM, multiple RAID array drives running in high speed parallel stripe mode.
Click to expand...




I have Win7 Pro running on my old test machine, a Dell 4550, Pentium 4, one GB of RAM and a half a GB NVidia card, it runs fine just turn off Aero.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

FireFly said:


> I used an iPad for a couple of days but it is like a foreign language, I had to download to many apps just to get it to do anything. The thing is nothing but a consumer advertizing machine that keeps trying to sell me more iPads & stuff. What a scam!



Yeah...welcome to the tablet scam.
I purchased a Kindle Fire...which as it turns out is nothing more than a conduit for 100 ways to buy something from Amazon.
I played around for several hours on a buddies iPad and found it to be a conduit for 100 ways to buy something from Apple store.
Also - they both make buying something a little too easy and it doesn't feel like you are actually spending money.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Oddball said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still using XP and don't want to change
> 
> 
> 
> Will only use the newer versions of Windoze for as long as it takes to downland Ubuntu, and as a backup for things like some games and downloading my Go Pro videos.
Click to expand...


My business network and management software doesn't support Linux yet


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Skull Pilot said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still using XP and don't want to change
> 
> 
> 
> Will only use the newer versions of Windoze for as long as it takes to downland Ubuntu, and as a backup for things like some games and downloading my Go Pro videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My business network and management software doesn't support Linux yet
Click to expand...



There isn't a network on the planet that Linux doesn't work well with.
Sounds like your management software is either old...if not...why in the heck did your company buy one that isn't browser based?


----------



## Skull Pilot

iamwhatiseem said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will only use the newer versions of Windoze for as long as it takes to downland Ubuntu, and as a backup for things like some games and downloading my Go Pro videos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My business network and management software doesn't support Linux yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a network on the planet that Linux doesn't work well with.
> Sounds like your management software is either old...if not...why in the heck did your company buy one that isn't browser based?
Click to expand...


It's business specific and one of the best available for our type of business and it doesn't support linux.

And you're right it's not the networking it's the management software.


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm....I just realized a significant threat.
> Since Win8 has native access to everything you do...that means if you are hacked or compromised - they have that same access - all at once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the way computing is going that's an obvious potential danger no matter which system one is using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so sure about that....is it easy to hack into someones iPad? I really don't know. Or a Kindle Fire...or whatever. I would think it would not be.
> I especially took note of how the email client has access to all the other apps without having to log in to them. I would think people would have learned how that can be a really bad thing from Outlook Express. Not trying to be nonobjective - since my M$ dislike is obvious to anyone - but this IS Windows. And Microsoft has a looong history of placing security a far distant 2nd to ease of use.
Click to expand...


If someone wrote it (operating systems, security systems, etc) then sooner or later someone can hack it.


----------



## Oddball

Skull Pilot said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still using XP and don't want to change
> 
> 
> 
> Will only use the newer versions of Windoze for as long as it takes to downland Ubuntu, and as a backup for things like some games and downloading my Go Pro videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My business network and management software doesn't support Linux yet
Click to expand...

My condolences.

I'm still waiting for Linux to come up with some software to play and edit GO Pro and play a few computer games that I like..After such a time, I may never use Windoze again.


----------



## PeteEU

iamwhatiseem said:


> Hmm....I just realized a significant threat.
> Since Win8 has native access to everything you do...that means if you are hacked or compromised - they have that same access - all at once.



Your smartphone and Macs have that problem already now, so... At least with Windows you have protection programs to avoid it.


----------



## Dante

very few people want to get into your computer so fuck security concerns.

but place your bets  over how many flaws will come with the first release of Windows8


----------



## iamwhatiseem

PeteEU said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm....I just realized a significant threat.
> Since Win8 has native access to everything you do...that means if you are hacked or compromised - they have that same access - all at once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your smartphone and Macs have that problem already now, so... At least with Windows you have protection programs to avoid it.
Click to expand...


Yes, Microsoft finally got in the game and provided security that is better than before. I have heard good reports about Win7 security so I would assume Win8 carries the same tools.
Having said that - the best security is multiple layers and limited access. I don't think it is a good thing to take someones desktop computer and give applications wide-open access to all of the others. Like I said before - MS should have learned this from Outlook Express. They had the same idea with it - that your email client could self-launch mediaplayer/browser/office products etc. and that ended up blowing up office networks everywhere.
I don't know...I see a weakness here.


----------



## PeteEU

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting.
> This is truly unlike Microsoft to take chances on their core business. This is...what Apple does....not Microsoft.
> No other business on earth comes close to the success of Microsoft at selling repackaged core products. Not even close.
> They are taking a big risk...something Microsoft is not good at. Their ability to project consumer wants and needs is legendary...as in...awful.
> We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They recognize much of the market is moving to small form factor, portable computing while also acknowledging large form factor (desktop) computing isn't going away anytime soon.  It may be considered risky by some but the move into the next century has already begun and those who do not adapt will be left behind.
> The good news for consumers is Microsoft is no longer in a position to dictate only what they offer as a product if they want to stay competitive, they are finally realizing the need to adapt to consumer demands and current market trends.
Click to expand...


Actually... I think Microsoft is ahead of the curve with Windows 8 and quite a few other technologies. You seen the new touch screen they have invented? 1ms lag time, instead of the usual 50 to 100ms you got on iPads and other touch screens today. 

Not only will they have a system that is brilliant for tablets.. hey its got Word! .. but a desktop too.. and people dont have to learn two OS and methods of doing things..

But more importantly... Windows 8 is designed for touch as they say... but it is also designed for Kinect... and THAT can very well be the future especially in business... hell even in the home.

I could really imagine using Windows 8 with a motion sensor and voice on a desktop. Think of how revolutionary it can be in operating rooms, or other areas where the keyboard and touch are no no or a problem? I know they are testing such systems with the Kinect already in some hospitals and other businesses. 

And like it or not Windows aint going away any time soon.. Win 7 or Win 8 or 9 will still be dominating for years to come... simply because that is what people are use too and that is where the programs/games are.


----------



## PeteEU

iamwhatiseem said:


> PeteEU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm....I just realized a significant threat.
> Since Win8 has native access to everything you do...that means if you are hacked or compromised - they have that same access - all at once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your smartphone and Macs have that problem already now, so... At least with Windows you have protection programs to avoid it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Microsoft finally got in the game and provided security that is better than before. I have heard good reports about Win7 security so I would assume Win8 carries the same tools.
> Having said that - the best security is multiple layers and limited access. I don't think it is a good thing to take someones desktop computer and give applications wide-open access to all of the others. Like I said before - MS should have learned this from Outlook Express. They had the same idea with it - that your email client could self-launch mediaplayer/browser/office products etc. and that ended up blowing up office networks everywhere.
> I don't know...I see a weakness here.
Click to expand...


Its the usual fighting between user-ability and security. Linux is secure because it limits you time and time again in doing simple things... plus no hacker would want to hack something no one uses. 

Windows is popular because it is easy to use.. just as MacOS and iOS.. and that means it is vulnerable not only because hackers want to target it, but also that easy of use and connect-ability leaves security holes.  

Look at Apples products.. full of security holes that they are struggling to plug now that it suddenly became more popular and hackers are now targeting Mac and iOS users. It is only a few weeks ago Google and others were caught exploiting a 2+ year old know vulnerability in Safari.. That is why Apple is now going to Sandbox everything in their future OS versions.. or so they claim.. their solution for security... it will kill the user-ability of the OS's but it will become more  secure... frankly a pathetic solution instead of fixing their holes.  

That is why I say Windows may be the main target of hackers, but Windows users are also well informed relatively to others about the security risks and can protect themselves..

But in the end.. the biggest security risk is the person behind the keyboard, not the OS it self.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

PeteEU said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting.
> This is truly unlike Microsoft to take chances on their core business. This is...what Apple does....not Microsoft.
> No other business on earth comes close to the success of Microsoft at selling repackaged core products. Not even close.
> They are taking a big risk...something Microsoft is not good at. Their ability to project consumer wants and needs is legendary...as in...awful.
> We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They recognize much of the market is moving to small form factor, portable computing while also acknowledging large form factor (desktop) computing isn't going away anytime soon.  It may be considered risky by some but the move into the next century has already begun and those who do not adapt will be left behind.
> The good news for consumers is Microsoft is no longer in a position to dictate only what they offer as a product if they want to stay competitive, they are finally realizing the need to adapt to consumer demands and current market trends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually... I think Microsoft is ahead of the curve with Windows 8 and quite a few other technologies. You seen the new touch screen they have invented? 1ms lag time, instead of the usual 50 to 100ms you got on iPads and other touch screens today.
> 
> Not only will they have a system that is brilliant for tablets.. hey its got Word! .. but a desktop too.. and people dont have to learn two OS and methods of doing things..
> 
> But more importantly... Windows 8 is designed for touch as they say... but it is also designed for Kinect... and THAT can very well be the future especially in business... hell even in the home.
> 
> I could really imagine using Windows 8 with a motion sensor and voice on a desktop. Think of how revolutionary it can be in operating rooms, or other areas where the keyboard and touch are no no or a problem? I know they are testing such systems with the Kinect already in some hospitals and other businesses.
> 
> And like it or not Windows aint going away any time soon.. Win 7 or Win 8 or 9 will still be dominating for years to come... simply because that is what people are use too and that is where the programs/games are.
Click to expand...


Well - of course their are plenty of other folks that will tell you rather than ahead of the curve - they are finally catching up. 
I cant sit here and say that the Linux gui is better than Win7...it is more configurable, and better laid out - at least in my opinion - but the Win 7 interface is many levels better than Win95 round 4 (also known as XP)
  All I am saying is Microsoft has a terrible record when it comes to innovation...abysmal record. It will take some convincing for me to suddenly think everything in their culture and business model has finally changed from an archaic IBM-like top down approach to an innovative self empowered think tank like other companies known for their innovative products.


----------



## PeteEU

iamwhatiseem said:


> PeteEU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They recognize much of the market is moving to small form factor, portable computing while also acknowledging large form factor (desktop) computing isn't going away anytime soon.  It may be considered risky by some but the move into the next century has already begun and those who do not adapt will be left behind.
> The good news for consumers is Microsoft is no longer in a position to dictate only what they offer as a product if they want to stay competitive, they are finally realizing the need to adapt to consumer demands and current market trends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually... I think Microsoft is ahead of the curve with Windows 8 and quite a few other technologies. You seen the new touch screen they have invented? 1ms lag time, instead of the usual 50 to 100ms you got on iPads and other touch screens today.
> 
> Not only will they have a system that is brilliant for tablets.. hey its got Word! .. but a desktop too.. and people dont have to learn two OS and methods of doing things..
> 
> But more importantly... Windows 8 is designed for touch as they say... but it is also designed for Kinect... and THAT can very well be the future especially in business... hell even in the home.
> 
> I could really imagine using Windows 8 with a motion sensor and voice on a desktop. Think of how revolutionary it can be in operating rooms, or other areas where the keyboard and touch are no no or a problem? I know they are testing such systems with the Kinect already in some hospitals and other businesses.
> 
> And like it or not Windows aint going away any time soon.. Win 7 or Win 8 or 9 will still be dominating for years to come... simply because that is what people are use too and that is where the programs/games are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well - of course their are plenty of other folks that will tell you rather than ahead of the curve - they are finally catching up.
Click to expand...


In some areas sure, but in many others they are ahead of the curve.



> I cant sit here and say that the Linux gui is better than Win7...it is more configurable, and better laid out - at least in my opinion - but the Win 7 interface is many levels better than Win95 round 4 (also known as XP)



I would wager that most people would disagree with you on this point including me. 



> All I am saying is Microsoft has a terrible record when it comes to innovation...abysmal record.



Well yes the last decade they have been very quite when it comes to "innovation".. a word used for so many things in the post iPhone age. But there has been Kinect.. that is innovation. 



> It will take some convincing for me to suddenly think everything in their culture and business model has finally changed from an archaic IBM-like top down approach to an innovative self empowered think tank like other companies known for their innovative products.



Well from all accounts it has. Such changes take time and the last decade or so since Gates left the top, the company has changed. For example.. XBOX, most people dont even know it is Microsoft behind it.. They have their R&D division making everything from massive flat panel tables to smart houses and so on.


----------



## Dude111

PeteEU said:
			
		

> First off.. I miss the start button.



RESTORE START BUTTON AND DISABLE METRO UI

www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/restore...sable-metro-ui-in-windows-8/18767?tag=nl.e539


----------



## Ringel05

Just installed the Consumer Preview 32 bit version on my old Del 4550 and I'm amazed at how fast it is on that old machine and I find I like the new Metro interface.  I have to be careful though to click in the lower corner when moving back to it from the desktop because I keep clicking IE in the task bar.
It moved all my apps, setting and files that I had on Win7 to the new Win8 except Avast, had to uninstall it during installation.  It also immediately recognized my home network and automatically joined it.
You have the option of logging in with you Windows Live account or logging in as local.
With the new Metro interface you can right click a blank area on the screen, a bar will pop up from the bottom allowing you to select all applications on your computer.  The layout switches from live tile to icons with app names, one clicking the bottom left corner of the screen brings you back to the live tile layout.


----------



## Ringel05

I did just notice one issue.  The standard Windows Games are no longer there.


----------



## Douger

Skull Pilot said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still using XP and don't want to change
> 
> 
> 
> Will only use the newer versions of Windoze for as long as it takes to downland Ubuntu, and as a backup for things like some games and downloading my Go Pro videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My business network and management software doesn't support Linux yet
Click to expand...

Try it with an emulator.


----------



## Douger

Better yet, setup a virtual box and run Winbloze and the needed software within Linux.


----------



## Ropey

Ringel05 said:


> Overview of a whole new look for Windows.  The main change is a whole new start screen and touchscreen functionality.
> Don't worry, you can click or touch the "live tile" that will bring up the old familiar interface.
> 
> Windows 8 Consumer Preview: New Start Screen; Beta Version Released to Introduce Microsoft's New OS - YouTube



I'm waiting for a release of the Asus Transformer TF201 with Win8. 

Asus Transformer Prime TF201 Review


----------



## craighood

Right now I am using Windows 7. It has great features of using it. It is one of the most and famous operating system which I have ever used and now I am waiting for Windows 8 for making my work experience extra ordinary.


----------



## namvet

my old PC with XP home did its titanic act last week. so Now i have a new one with 7. i did an upgrade. bigger HD and SDRAM and graphics. so far I really like 7. smooth and seamless. explorer 9


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ringel05 said:


> Overview of a whole new look for Windows.  The main change is a whole new start screen and touchscreen functionality.
> Don't worry, you can click or touch the "live tile" that will bring up the old familiar interface.



I loaded the consumer preview on a machine.

I must say that I really hate it.

Aero is the most functional and best designed graphical interface I've ever seen. Pasting the XBox Live interface over it does absolutely nothing to improve the experience or make use more effective.

What was Ballmer thinking?


----------



## Uncensored2008

iamwhatiseem said:


> Rumor has it there will be 9 different pkgs.



I don't know what rumors you're listening to.

There will only be three packages released.

Microsoft Slims Down Windows Range For 8th Edition


----------



## Uncensored2008

iamwhatiseem said:


> It will be interesting to see the response to the new interface.
> Will it be like Ubuntu 11 - where users overwhelmingly hated it?
> Or Mac OSX - where the interface saw resistance, but quickly became accepted and today is considered the most elegant of gui's



Put an Apple logo on a dog turd and fan bois will declare the turd to be the most bestist device EVAH.

That aside, the most functional, elegant and effective GUI to date is Aero. I personally like Unity, the more I use it, the better I like it. However, it's inferior to Aero, everything is.  Which really baffles me with Metro, it's ugly, blocky, and obscures way too much real estate. For the XBox, where a gamepad without a lot of precision is used, I can understand it, but for a computer or tablet, it is an atrocity.

Microsoft finally had the pinnacle of interfaces, then fucks it up with Metro...


----------



## Uncensored2008

iamwhatiseem said:


> Yeah...welcome to the tablet scam.
> I purchased a Kindle Fire...which as it turns out is nothing more than a conduit for 100 ways to buy something from Amazon.
> I played around for several hours on a buddies iPad and found it to be a conduit for 100 ways to buy something from Apple store.
> Also - they both make buying something a little too easy and it doesn't feel like you are actually spending money.



Then buy a real tablet.

Seriously. 

I've had two Androids, the Galaxy 10 I have now, and the Motorola Xoom. Both used the same Honeycomb OS and similar processors. 

I've never spent a dime on software or other stuff, and I have it loaded with thousands of apps (literally.)

With Citrix, I can and do run the company ERP on the Galaxy. With RDP, I can and do manage my servers.

I love my tablets.

The Xoom was a FAR better device than the Galaxy. The Galaxy is thin, light and sexy, but battery life sucks. The bulkier Xoom had a solid 10 hours, the Galaxy runs about 2. Obviously the bulk in the Xoom was all battery. With ICS it all just gets better.

That the thing about Windows 8, Microsoft has already lost the tablet war. Google will prevail in the end. Apple is too closed and too evil, if they were the only mobility maker, M$ would have a chance, but with Google? It just isn't going to happen.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Skull Pilot said:


> My business network and management software doesn't support Linux yet



Linux is like Ron Paul.

If you spend your time on message boards, you get the impression that that there is enormous support.

But in real life both are irrelevant. 

Linux holds about .9% of the market.

Operating system market share

No major ERP or Accounting package will be moving to Ubuntu. Sure, Oracle will run on SUSE, on the server side, but clients are and will remain Windows.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ringel05 said:


> I did just notice one issue.  The standard Windows Games are no longer there.



They will be in the final release.

The Longhorn beta had no games either.


----------



## Navy1960

I  installed  Win 8 Developer Preview  on my system on a  VMWare 8  VM Machine.  First, Metro if your a desktop user with a mouse its a  bit  more than  "clunky" to use and  the  interface itself looks like something  from Windows 95 amd is poorly done in terms of  graphics.  I find the inability to overlay one window upon another and size them as I see fit very annoying and not very user friendly. This OS was  clearly written  with Tablets and Phones in mind  rather than desktop PC users, unless you have a  a touchscreen monitor.  The thing is  Windows has what more than 500 plus million users  and  less than .001% of those have  a touchscreen monitor. while  I under MS wanting to move  towards a more tablet friendly  UI this  all or nothing  sort of gives the finger to to their  installed user base.  I did however have he chance to see Metro on a tablet and it's a wonderful OS for tablets and very fast and in my personal opinion that is where it belongs.  Having said all this, I do believe that MS with Win8 is leaving the door open for some company to step into the OS arena now more so than ever to take up that slack, say Ubuntu, Mint, whatever. As some of you gave me some very good advice to give Mint a try a while back I also installed that and so far am very  impressed.


----------



## PeteEU

Navy1960 said:


> I  installed  Win 8 Developer Preview  on my system on a  VMWare 8  VM Machine.  First, Metro if your a desktop user with a mouse its a  bit  more than  "clunky" to use and  the  interface itself looks like something  from Windows 95 amd is poorly done in terms of  graphics.  I find the inability to overlay one window upon another and size them as I see fit very annoying and not very user friendly. This OS was  clearly written  with Tablets and Phones in mind  rather than desktop PC users, unless you have a  a touchscreen monitor.  The thing is  Windows has what more than 500 plus million users  and  less than .001% of those have  a touchscreen monitor. while  I under MS wanting to move  towards a more tablet friendly  UI this  all or nothing  sort of gives the finger to to their  installed user base.  I did however have he chance to see Metro on a tablet and it's a wonderful OS for tablets and very fast and in my personal opinion that is where it belongs.  Having said all this, I do believe that MS with Win8 is leaving the door open for some company to step into the OS arena now more so than ever to take up that slack, say Ubuntu, Mint, whatever. As some of you gave me some very good advice to give Mint a try a while back I also installed that and so far am very  impressed.



Well you dont have to use the METRO look... just saying. I find it far more productive once you figure it out.. easier to access stuff and faster. Only thing that I dont like is the method of shutting down your PC... that is one thing they got to change before the final release. We shall see in June with the Release Candidate version.


----------



## Uncensored2008

PeteEU said:


> Well you dont have to use the METRO look... just saying. I find it far more productive once you figure it out.. easier to access stuff and faster. Only thing that I dont like is the method of shutting down your PC... that is one thing they got to change before the final release. We shall see in June with the Release Candidate version.



Oh come on, Metro is the biggest steaming pile to come along since the Macintosh. It's a UI designed for the XBox. It has no place on a computer.


----------



## Navy1960

PeteEU said:


> Navy1960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I  installed  Win 8 Developer Preview  on my system on a  VMWare 8  VM Machine.  First, Metro if your a desktop user with a mouse its a  bit  more than  "clunky" to use and  the  interface itself looks like something  from Windows 95 amd is poorly done in terms of  graphics.  I find the inability to overlay one window upon another and size them as I see fit very annoying and not very user friendly. This OS was  clearly written  with Tablets and Phones in mind  rather than desktop PC users, unless you have a  a touchscreen monitor.  The thing is  Windows has what more than 500 plus million users  and  less than .001% of those have  a touchscreen monitor. while  I under MS wanting to move  towards a more tablet friendly  UI this  all or nothing  sort of gives the finger to to their  installed user base.  I did however have he chance to see Metro on a tablet and it's a wonderful OS for tablets and very fast and in my personal opinion that is where it belongs.  Having said all this, I do believe that MS with Win8 is leaving the door open for some company to step into the OS arena now more so than ever to take up that slack, say Ubuntu, Mint, whatever. As some of you gave me some very good advice to give Mint a try a while back I also installed that and so far am very  impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you dont have to use the METRO look... just saying. I find it far more productive once you figure it out.. easier to access stuff and faster. Only thing that I dont like is the method of shutting down your PC... that is one thing they got to change before the final release. We shall see in June with the Release Candidate version.
Click to expand...


Well heres the thing Pete, when you go to the so called legacy version in Win8, the start menu doesn't really exist. so if you really wanted to make it like the old one, you would have a lot of work on your hands.  If that were the case what does  Win8 buy you then? faster start up time? New updates from MS?  Seems to me that it would have been smarter for  MS to have created a  Win8 Desktop and a Win8 Tablet version and let the user choose what UI they wanted to use rather than forcing  the use of  "metro" with  the old UI as an afterthought.  I do hope they have fixed some of the issues I have with it in the final release, because if the final release is like the DP version it just means that Win7 and Mint are  snug in their home on my PC's


----------



## Uncensored2008

Navy1960 said:


> Well heres the thing Pete, when you go to the so called legacy version in Win8, the start menu doesn't really exist. so if you really wanted to make it like the old one, you would have a lot of work on your hands.  If that were the case what does  Win8 buy you then? faster start up time? New updates from MS?  Seems to me that it would have been smarter for  MS to have created a  Win8 Desktop and a Win8 Tablet version and let the user choose what UI they wanted to use rather than forcing  the use of  "metro" with  the old UI as an afterthought.  I do hope they have fixed some of the issues I have with it in the final release, because if the final release is like the DP version it just means that Win7 and Mint are  snug in their home on my PC's



Every so often, Microsoft has a release that is best to just skip. Windows 8 is shaping up to be just such a release.

Maybe they could call it "Windows ME - V.8"


----------



## Navy1960

Uncensored2008 said:


> Navy1960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well heres the thing Pete, when you go to the so called legacy version in Win8, the start menu doesn't really exist. so if you really wanted to make it like the old one, you would have a lot of work on your hands.  If that were the case what does  Win8 buy you then? faster start up time? New updates from MS?  Seems to me that it would have been smarter for  MS to have created a  Win8 Desktop and a Win8 Tablet version and let the user choose what UI they wanted to use rather than forcing  the use of  "metro" with  the old UI as an afterthought.  I do hope they have fixed some of the issues I have with it in the final release, because if the final release is like the DP version it just means that Win7 and Mint are  snug in their home on my PC's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every so often, Microsoft has a release that is best to just skip. Windows 8 is shaping up to be just such a release.
> 
> Maybe they could call it "Windows ME - V.8"
Click to expand...


I've heard a lot of people making that claim too that and  Win-Vista.  I have to admit when Windows Vista came out I never used it.  I just waited.  While I do agree with the theory on tablet computing, since it's development has anyone noticed the new move towards  ultrabooks ?  I cannot imagine trying to use Metro on a touchpad mouse with a laptop.  So your  obseravtion is is pretty much in line with what several people have been saying about it that do not like it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Navy1960 said:


> I've heard a lot of people making that claim too that and  Win-Vista.  I have to admit when Windows Vista came out I never used it.  I just waited.  While I do agree with the theory on tablet computing, since it's development has anyone noticed the new move towards  ultrabooks ?  I cannot imagine trying to use Metro on a touchpad mouse with a laptop.  So your  obseravtion is is pretty much in line with what several people have been saying about it that do not like it.




Vista got the shaft.

I was in the Longhorn beta and loved Vista long before it was Vista. Because Vista was the first truly new OS that Microsoft had introduced since NT 1.0 (OS/2), the existing infrastructure of drivers and peripheral support was lacking. Especially for older hardware. Hardware that was obsolete was not going to get support from manufacturers to produce drivers for a new OS. 

Then Microsoft made a massive mistakes. They introduced Office 2007. Office 2007 is probably the worst version in history. Microsoft had the brilliant idea to develop the damned thing in India, using literally over a hundred separate development teams. There was no coordination between various functions which teams writing classes that overlapped and often conflicted with classes from other teams. Office 2007 looked the part as well, a jumbled interface that had zero logic to the placement of icons or functions. Oh, and did I mention that it was completely unstable. Before SP1, Outlook 2007 was virtually unusable in an Exchange environment.

So why bring up Office? Well, because when people went to Costco or Bestbuy and bought that shiny new e-machine, it came with Vista AND Office 2007 loaded on it. To most users, the Word and Excel they opened on the machine WERE Vista. So to them, Vista sucked, even though the reality was that Vista didn't suck, Office 2007 sucked.

Then there was Apple, the sleazy fucks they are, they launched the most effective slander campaign since Goebbels.

Vista was a great OS. Now people love Windows 7, as well they should - it's Vista. The Longhorn OS underneath it all will be used for the next decade.


----------



## PeteEU

Uncensored2008 said:


> PeteEU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you dont have to use the METRO look... just saying. I find it far more productive once you figure it out.. easier to access stuff and faster. Only thing that I dont like is the method of shutting down your PC... that is one thing they got to change before the final release. We shall see in June with the Release Candidate version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on, Metro is the biggest steaming pile to come along since the Macintosh. It's a UI designed for the XBox. It has no place on a computer.
Click to expand...


Again, you dont have to use the metro look.. you can get your start button. Was one of the first things I got.. and only used rarely. Instead pressing windows key gets me the start menu up, a menu I can design as I want it, with the programs and folders, updates and apps I want. And like it or not, the start menu is rarely used in Windows 7 or below as it is, as most people have links on the desktop or the bar at the bottom for the programs they use most often.. you know like with a metro start window.. cough. 

And metro is designed for touch tablets.. deal with it. Windows 7 sucks on tablets, just as linux does pretty much (standard installs).. Windows 8 will address this issue. 

Now I do hope that Microsoft makes it so you can easily get your Start button back for the "old farts that hate change aka my father" tyep, but to be brutally honest after playing around with Windows 8, the Start button is not needed as long as you get your head around how Windows 8 Metro works... 

And the thing is.. it is more about what is below the UI.. the inner workings of the new OS. Some of the things they have changed are freaking amazing, and smooth.. and integration with social media and other programs is amazing. I am especially pleased as a Windows user how they have changed the copying of files in Windows.


----------



## Uncensored2008

PeteEU said:


> Again, you dont have to use the metro look.. you can get your start button. Was one of the first things I got.. and only used rarely. Instead pressing windows key gets me the start menu up, a menu I can design as I want it, with the programs and folders, updates and apps I want.



Or better yet, stick with Windows 7 and ignore the M$ cash grab.



> And metro is designed for touch tablets.. deal with it. Windows 7 sucks on tablets, just as linux does pretty much (standard installs).. Windows 8 will address this issue.



ROFL

Android is a Linux build. Far from "sucking" or being unstable, it dominates mobility apps.

Tell me, if the Metro UI is so great, why is it that Windows phones are less than a tenth of a percent of the smart phone market?

Three possibilities;

1.) They suck
2.) They suck
3.) They suck



> Now I do hope that Microsoft makes it so you can easily get your Start button back for the "old farts that hate change aka my father" tyep, but to be brutally honest after playing around with Windows 8, the Start button is not needed as long as you get your head around how Windows 8 Metro works...



What functional improvement does Windows 8 add?

I've been playing with it for a couple of months, and have yet to find anything that I would consider an improvement.



> And the thing is.. it is more about what is below the UI.. the inner workings of the new OS. Some of the things they have changed are freaking amazing, and smooth..



Yeah, bullshit.

It's Longhorn v5.2 - essentially SP2 of Windows 7 at the Kernal level. What, is Microsoft paying you to spread bullshit?



> and integration with social media and other programs is amazing. I am especially pleased as a Windows user how they have changed the copying of files in Windows.



After all, drag and drop is such a chore...

Windows 8 is what we call a "revenue refresh." There is no reason for it to exist except as a means to bring some money into Microsoft.

These ALWAYS blow up on M$.


----------



## PeteEU

Uncensored2008 said:


> PeteEU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you dont have to use the metro look.. you can get your start button. Was one of the first things I got.. and only used rarely. Instead pressing windows key gets me the start menu up, a menu I can design as I want it, with the programs and folders, updates and apps I want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or better yet, stick with Windows 7 and ignore the M$ cash grab.
Click to expand...


Sure, we shall see. 



> And metro is designed for touch tablets.. deal with it. Windows 7 sucks on tablets, just as linux does pretty much (standard installs).. Windows 8 will address this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL
> 
> Android is a Linux build. Far from "sucking" or being unstable, it dominates mobility apps.
Click to expand...


Did I say Android? No I say standard Linux build.. aka Mint, Ubuntu and what not. Try installing that on your tablet, and see how "great" it is in touch.. it utterly sucks donkeyballs .. even more than Windows 7. 



> Tell me, if the Metro UI is so great, why is it that Windows phones are less than a tenth of a percent of the smart phone market?
> 
> Three possibilities;
> 
> 1.) They suck
> 2.) They suck
> 3.) They suck



Have you even tried a Windows Phone? 



> What functional improvement does Windows 8 add?



For you or the average user? I would say integration with Facebook and twitter and other services is a big improvement. 



> I've been playing with it for a couple of months, and have yet to find anything that I would consider an improvement.



Well you are far from the average user, and a linux geek no?



> And the thing is.. it is more about what is below the UI.. the inner workings of the new OS. Some of the things they have changed are freaking amazing, and smooth..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, bullshit.
> 
> It's Longhorn v5.2 - essentially SP2 of Windows 7 at the Kernal level. What, is Microsoft paying you to spread bullshit?
Click to expand...


So you are saying that being able to pause copying natively in Windows is not an improvement?

Seems to me that you feel threatened that Linux yet again will get the short straw if both iOS and Android get wtfpawned by Windows 8 in the mobile market (not saying it will happen but it could).. else why on earth would you be rambling on about how bad Windows 8 is, if it is Windows 7 with a few improvements targeted especially for the tablet market? 

Like it or not, the reason iOS devices are popular is other than design (and the I want to be part of a group thing), it is ease of use.... Metro means ease of use on top of the most popular OS out there.. why be against that?



> and integration with social media and other programs is amazing. I am especially pleased as a Windows user how they have changed the copying of files in Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all, drag and drop is such a chore...
Click to expand...


If you had actually tried Windows 8, then you would know what I meant. 



> Windows 8 is what we call a "revenue refresh." There is no reason for it to exist except as a means to bring some money into Microsoft.
> 
> These ALWAYS blow up on M$.



Ahh the truth comes out... Microsoft hater and Linux lover.. answers all the questions before they are asked pretty much. Nothing Microsoft does can ever please you,


----------



## Ringel05

Uncensored2008 said:


> Navy1960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a lot of people making that claim too that and  Win-Vista.  I have to admit when Windows Vista came out I never used it.  I just waited.  While I do agree with the theory on tablet computing, since it's development has anyone noticed the new move towards  ultrabooks ?  I cannot imagine trying to use Metro on a touchpad mouse with a laptop.  So your  obseravtion is is pretty much in line with what several people have been saying about it that do not like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vista got the shaft.
> 
> I was in the Longhorn beta and loved Vista long before it was Vista. Because Vista was the first truly new OS that Microsoft had introduced since NT 1.0 (OS/2), the existing infrastructure of drivers and peripheral support was lacking. Especially for older hardware. Hardware that was obsolete was not going to get support from manufacturers to produce drivers for a new OS.
> 
> Then Microsoft made a massive mistakes. They introduced Office 2007. Office 2007 is probably the worst version in history. Microsoft had the brilliant idea to develop the damned thing in India, using literally over a hundred separate development teams. There was no coordination between various functions which teams writing classes that overlapped and often conflicted with classes from other teams. Office 2007 looked the part as well, a jumbled interface that had zero logic to the placement of icons or functions. Oh, and did I mention that it was completely unstable. Before SP1, Outlook 2007 was virtually unusable in an Exchange environment.
> 
> So why bring up Office? Well, because when people went to Costco or Bestbuy and bought that shiny new e-machine, it came with Vista AND Office 2007 loaded on it. To most users, the Word and Excel they opened on the machine WERE Vista. So to them, Vista sucked, even though the reality was that Vista didn't suck, Office 2007 sucked.
> 
> Then there was Apple, the sleazy fucks they are, they launched the most effective slander campaign since Goebbels.
> 
> Vista was a great OS. Now people love Windows 7, as well they should - it's Vista. The Longhorn OS underneath it all will be used for the next decade.
Click to expand...


Vista got what it deserved, a good spanking.  My wife's had Vista on her HP Media Center m7760n, no Office 2007, (I had Office 2000 and loaded it on myself).  Vista was a resource hog and slow as molasses not to mention buggy.  I was so happy when her mobo died and I could build her a new one and load 7 on it, Windows 7, what Vista was meant to be. 
Hell, I had a Vista Pro install disc I gave away with a warning, that's how much I hated it.


----------



## freedombecki

Ringel05 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy1960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a lot of people making that claim too that and  Win-Vista.  I have to admit when Windows Vista came out I never used it.  I just waited.  While I do agree with the theory on tablet computing, since it's development has anyone noticed the new move towards  ultrabooks ?  I cannot imagine trying to use Metro on a touchpad mouse with a laptop.  So your  obseravtion is is pretty much in line with what several people have been saying about it that do not like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vista got the shaft.
> 
> I was in the Longhorn beta and loved Vista long before it was Vista. Because Vista was the first truly new OS that Microsoft had introduced since NT 1.0 (OS/2), the existing infrastructure of drivers and peripheral support was lacking. Especially for older hardware. Hardware that was obsolete was not going to get support from manufacturers to produce drivers for a new OS.
> 
> Then Microsoft made a massive mistakes. They introduced Office 2007. Office 2007 is probably the worst version in history. Microsoft had the brilliant idea to develop the damned thing in India, using literally over a hundred separate development teams. There was no coordination between various functions which teams writing classes that overlapped and often conflicted with classes from other teams. Office 2007 looked the part as well, a jumbled interface that had zero logic to the placement of icons or functions. Oh, and did I mention that it was completely unstable. Before SP1, Outlook 2007 was virtually unusable in an Exchange environment.
> 
> So why bring up Office? Well, because when people went to Costco or Bestbuy and bought that shiny new e-machine, it came with Vista AND Office 2007 loaded on it. To most users, the Word and Excel they opened on the machine WERE Vista. So to them, Vista sucked, even though the reality was that Vista didn't suck, Office 2007 sucked.
> 
> Then there was Apple, the sleazy fucks they are, they launched the most effective slander campaign since Goebbels.
> 
> Vista was a great OS. Now people love Windows 7, as well they should - it's Vista. The Longhorn OS underneath it all will be used for the next decade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vista got what it deserved, a good spanking.  My wife's had Vista on her HP Media Center m7760n, no Office 2007, (I had Office 2000 and loaded it on myself).  Vista was a resource hog and slow as molasses not to mention buggy.  I was so happy when her mobo died and I could build her a new one and load 7 on it, Windows 7, what Vista was meant to be.
> Hell, I had a Vista Pro install disc I gave away with a warning, that's how much I hated it.
Click to expand...

I had and hated Vista. It was totally, thoroughly horrible and had no equal. To further the annoyance, it was a Sony, and the first time I called for assistance, I was ordered to pay $70 up front after shelling out 2 grand on their stupid computer. And I took a tongue lashing and a hangup from a foreigner who couldn't make herself understood except to demand money, when I refused to pay. She let me know she could fix it with the touch of two buttons. I put it away, and it's still sitting on the shelf. I got a HP instead. I know they will help newbies if something goes wrong.


----------



## Ringel05

freedombecki said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vista got the shaft.
> 
> I was in the Longhorn beta and loved Vista long before it was Vista. Because Vista was the first truly new OS that Microsoft had introduced since NT 1.0 (OS/2), the existing infrastructure of drivers and peripheral support was lacking. Especially for older hardware. Hardware that was obsolete was not going to get support from manufacturers to produce drivers for a new OS.
> 
> Then Microsoft made a massive mistakes. They introduced Office 2007. Office 2007 is probably the worst version in history. Microsoft had the brilliant idea to develop the damned thing in India, using literally over a hundred separate development teams. There was no coordination between various functions which teams writing classes that overlapped and often conflicted with classes from other teams. Office 2007 looked the part as well, a jumbled interface that had zero logic to the placement of icons or functions. Oh, and did I mention that it was completely unstable. Before SP1, Outlook 2007 was virtually unusable in an Exchange environment.
> 
> So why bring up Office? Well, because when people went to Costco or Bestbuy and bought that shiny new e-machine, it came with Vista AND Office 2007 loaded on it. To most users, the Word and Excel they opened on the machine WERE Vista. So to them, Vista sucked, even though the reality was that Vista didn't suck, Office 2007 sucked.
> 
> Then there was Apple, the sleazy fucks they are, they launched the most effective slander campaign since Goebbels.
> 
> Vista was a great OS. Now people love Windows 7, as well they should - it's Vista. The Longhorn OS underneath it all will be used for the next decade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vista got what it deserved, a good spanking.  My wife's had Vista on her HP Media Center m7760n, no Office 2007, (I had Office 2000 and loaded it on myself).  Vista was a resource hog and slow as molasses not to mention buggy.  I was so happy when her mobo died and I could build her a new one and load 7 on it, Windows 7, what Vista was meant to be.
> Hell, I had a Vista Pro install disc I gave away with a warning, that's how much I hated it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had and hated Vista. It was totally, thoroughly horrible and had no equal. To further the annoyance, it was a Sony, and the first time I called for assistance, I was ordered to pay $70 up front after shelling out 2 grand on their stupid computer. And I took a tongue lashing and a hangup from a foreigner who couldn't make herself understood except to demand money, when I refused to pay. She let me know she could fix it with the touch of two buttons. I put it away, and it's still sitting on the shelf. I got a HP instead. I know they will help newbies if something goes wrong.
Click to expand...


You Sony sounds like a perfect platform for Linux Mint or Ubuntu.........


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Ringel05 said:


> Overview of a whole new look for Windows.  The main change is a whole new start screen and touchscreen functionality.
> Don't worry, you can click or touch the "live tile" that will bring up the old familiar interface.
> 
> Windows 8 Consumer Preview: New Start Screen; Beta Version Released to Introduce Microsoft's New OS - YouTube



No it won't.

There is no start button, and the start screen is buried in the options. People who don't have touch screens are going to hate this.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Ringel05 said:


> I'm assuming you have the developer version.  I haven't tried it out but figured it was a good idea to let people know what to expect when new computers are eventually shipped with Win 8, at least they'll not freak out when they start up their new machine, if they viewed this or similar previews.



The consumer preview has been available for months.

Download Windows 8 Consumer Preview


----------



## MikeK

Skull Pilot said:


> I'm still using XP and don't want to change


Me, too.

The pressure to constantly upgrade from perfectly adequate versions of Windows to "new" versions (which are essentially the same things that look different) is plainly redundant and serves mainly to increase Bill Gates' multi-billion dollar fortune.   Instead of pumping us full of free updates for the usual two year period, many of which are unnecessary, then methodically coercing us to buy a "new" version for $200, Microsoft should make useful update packages available periodically at reasonable prices -- and with no new _learning curve_ to deal with.


----------



## freedombecki

Ringel05 said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vista got what it deserved, a good spanking.  My wife's had Vista on her HP Media Center m7760n, no Office 2007, (I had Office 2000 and loaded it on myself).  Vista was a resource hog and slow as molasses not to mention buggy.  I was so happy when her mobo died and I could build her a new one and load 7 on it, Windows 7, what Vista was meant to be.
> Hell, I had a Vista Pro install disc I gave away with a warning, that's how much I hated it.
> 
> 
> 
> I had and hated Vista. It was totally, thoroughly horrible and had no equal. To further the annoyance, it was a Sony, and the first time I called for assistance, I was ordered to pay $70 up front after shelling out 2 grand on their stupid computer. And I took a tongue lashing and a hangup from a foreigner who couldn't make herself understood except to demand money, when I refused to pay. She let me know she could fix it with the touch of two buttons. I put it away, and it's still sitting on the shelf. I got a HP instead. I know they will help newbies if something goes wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Sony sounds like a perfect platform for Linux Mint or Ubuntu.........
Click to expand...

I'd prolly die laughing if I had a clue what you just said... 

I bought it because it looked nice. Even in computers it's pretty is as pretty does. *sigh*


----------



## namvet

BTY if anyone knows where i can get the CD version of Office professional 2007 or 10 at a resonable cost let me know. thanks


----------



## PeteEU

namvet said:


> BTY if anyone knows where i can get the CD version of Office professional 2007 or 10 at a resonable cost let me know. thanks



well.... legal?  Not that hard to find it on the net if it is illegal you want...  

If it is a legal version, then.. got a student in your family?


----------



## namvet

PeteEU said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTY if anyone knows where i can get the CD version of Office professional 2007 or 10 at a resonable cost let me know. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well.... legal?  Not that hard to find it on the net if it is illegal you want...
> 
> If it is a legal version, then.. got a student in your family?
Click to expand...


yeah legal. its high priced


----------



## Ringel05

freedombecki said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had and hated Vista. It was totally, thoroughly horrible and had no equal. To further the annoyance, it was a Sony, and the first time I called for assistance, I was ordered to pay $70 up front after shelling out 2 grand on their stupid computer. And I took a tongue lashing and a hangup from a foreigner who couldn't make herself understood except to demand money, when I refused to pay. She let me know she could fix it with the touch of two buttons. I put it away, and it's still sitting on the shelf. I got a HP instead. I know they will help newbies if something goes wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Sony sounds like a perfect platform for Linux Mint or Ubuntu.........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd prolly die laughing if I had a clue what you just said...
> 
> I bought it because it looked nice. Even in computers it's pretty is as pretty does. *sigh*
Click to expand...


I'm gonna petition Rosetta Stone to do a series in Geekanese....... 

A platform is any computer, laptop, tablet, etc.  Mint and Ubuntu are Linux operating systems that can be used instead of Windows.  They're free, just download the package, burn to a disc as an ISO (bootable disc = you put the disc in and it starts up on it's own), put the disc in the drive and reboot then follow the directions on the screen. 
Or pay $7 or $8 to have then send you a disc, insert in CD/DVD player and reboot. 
The only reason I mention them is if you have a computer sitting around, gathering dust because it doesn't play well with windows then there's no harm in trying a Linux OS to see if it works better, nothing to lose, everything to gain.


----------



## Ringel05

namvet said:


> BTY if anyone knows where i can get the CD version of Office professional 2007 or 10 at a resonable cost let me know. thanks



Is it a must have or a want?  The reason I ask is if it's only a want you can download and try out Open Office.  

OpenOffice.org - The Free and Open Productivity Suite


----------



## freedombecki

Ringel05 said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Sony sounds like a perfect platform for Linux Mint or Ubuntu.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd prolly die laughing if I had a clue what you just said...
> 
> I bought it because it looked nice. Even in computers it's pretty is as pretty does. *sigh*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm gonna petition Rosetta Stone to do a series in Geekanese.......
> 
> A platform is any computer, laptop, tablet, etc.  Mint and Ubuntu are Linux operating systems that can be used instead of Windows.  They're free, just download the package, burn to a disc as an ISO (bootable disc = you put the disc in and it starts up on it's own), put the disc in the drive and reboot then follow the directions on the screen.
> Or pay $7 or $8 to have then send you a disc, insert in CD/DVD player and reboot.
> The only reason I mention them is if you have a computer sitting around, gathering dust because it doesn't play well with windows then there's no harm in trying a Linux OS to see if it works better, nothing to lose, everything to gain.
Click to expand...

Not only does it not play well with windows, it doesn't play at all. In business, sometimes it's best to cut your losses and move on. I did. If you write a Rosetta Stone computer disc, I'll trade you the first copy for the Sony if a pretty shell interests you.


----------



## Ringel05

freedombecki said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd prolly die laughing if I had a clue what you just said...
> 
> I bought it because it looked nice. Even in computers it's pretty is as pretty does. *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna petition Rosetta Stone to do a series in Geekanese.......
> 
> A platform is any computer, laptop, tablet, etc.  Mint and Ubuntu are Linux operating systems that can be used instead of Windows.  They're free, just download the package, burn to a disc as an ISO (bootable disc = you put the disc in and it starts up on it's own), put the disc in the drive and reboot then follow the directions on the screen.
> Or pay $7 or $8 to have then send you a disc, insert in CD/DVD player and reboot.
> The only reason I mention them is if you have a computer sitting around, gathering dust because it doesn't play well with windows then there's no harm in trying a Linux OS to see if it works better, nothing to lose, everything to gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only does it not play well with windows, it doesn't play at all. In business, sometimes it's best to cut your losses and move on. I did. If you write a Rosetta Stone computer disc, I'll trade you the first copy for the Sony if a pretty shell interests you.
Click to expand...


I'm just a beginner with some intermediate Geekanese tossed in for good measure.
Which Sony model is it?  Does it start up at all or does it start to boot then hangup halfway (stop loading the operating system)?


----------



## waltky

Microsoft buildin' a better mousetrap...

*Windows 8 and the Surface tablets: The experts weigh in*
_24 October 2012 - Windows 8 has prompted the launch of hybrid computers which can function as a standalone tablet or be connected to a keyboard to act as a touch-enabled laptop_


> Windows 8 marks what is arguably the most radical tech launch of the year.  Microsoft aims to leapfrog the competition by offering a touch-based, dynamic, futuristic-looking interface which can run on processors designed for both high-spec computers, and chips more commonly associated with smartphones.  Its market-leading status is at stake.  More than 1.5 billion devices currently use a version of Windows, making it by far the most installed operating system, according to tech research firm Gartner.
> 
> But investors are more concerned about the firm's growth prospects amidst growing competition for customers' cash.  "We think the industry changed with the iPad launch because the tablet is effectively a PC - it doesn't need to be connected to a network to work and runs third-party applications," Steve Brazier, chief executive of research firm Canalys, says.  "Once you segment the market that way, Windows share of the global PC market has fallen to 72%. Three years ago that would have been over 95%.  "If you add the PC market together to the smartphone market - which we call the intelligent device sector - Windows share falls to 32%."
> 
> Windows 8 and its close relation Windows Phone 8 are designed to reverse that trend. One thing is certain: Microsoft's efforts will have industry-wide ramifications.  A study by Gartner indicates worldwide PC shipments were 8.3% lower than the previous year in the July-to-September quarter. That spells trouble for companies including HP, Dell and Acer which have seen sales decline as a consequence.  A successful launch might recharge demand, but first they must face the prospect of a challenge from Microsoft's own tablet, Surface.  The BBC asked a selection of industry experts for their views of Microsoft's new products:
> 
> SINK OR SWIM


----------



## Uncensored2008

iamwhatiseem said:


> There isn't a network on the planet that Linux doesn't work well with.
> Sounds like your management software is either old...if not...why in the heck did your company buy one that isn't browser based?



If I want an Modal window app to run like a browser based app, I can always remove the I7 processor and put in a 286, reduce the RAM from 16GB to 640K - and then enjoy browser level performance!


----------



## Dajjal

I use XP and I am not changing it, but I wondered if windows 8 would work on my system anyway.

I have a standard 19inch LCD monitor, and I do not know if that would work with touch screen technology. In any case I do not want it covered with finger prints.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dajjal said:


> I use XP and I am not changing it, but I wondered if windows 8 would work on my system anyway.
> 
> I have a standard 19inch LCD monitor, and I do not know if that would work with touch screen technology. In any case I do not want it covered with finger prints.



Touch screens must be explicitly designed and manufactured with a capacitive matrix. Nothing can change a regular screen into a touch screen. 

BUT, your PC will likely work just fine with Windows 8. While I find the Metro interface poorly designed for a mouse and keyboard, they will work just fine with it. You need the same level of resources as you do with Vista/Windows 7, i.e. 4gb or more of RAM, a good, multi-core processor and a SATA hard drive (preferably SATA III)


----------



## namvet

I had XP home but its a dog compared to 7.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

It will fail.


----------



## Uncensored2008

iamwhatiseem said:


> The average WalMart factory worker in Bangladesh makes $43 per month. On average, 14 hours per day.



Or about 5 times the amount the average Apple worker in China makes for 16 hours a day.

You're posting from you iPhone, right?


----------



## waltky

Win8 has higher resource demand...

*Windows 8 demand higher than Win 7's, says Microsoft's Ballmer*
_29 Oct.`12 - Microsoft CEO Steve Ballmer has a rosy outlook for their new Windows 8 operating system, saying Monday that "we're seeing preliminary demand well above where we were with Windows 7." But other measures indicate that this statement may be somewhat misleading._


> Ballmer was speaking at a San Francisco event where Windows 8 and Windows Phone 8 hardware were being showcased. Windows 8 itself officially launched last Friday, but has been available in preview form for more than a year.  Comparing the new OS to its predecessor is natural, but could Windows 8, which has been intensely polarizing in the tech community, really be more in demand than the incredibly popular Windows 7, which famously fixed what Windows Vista had broken?
> 
> To find out, I spoke with Jay Chou, senior research analyst at IDC's Worldwide PC Tracker.  While he cautioned that Ballmer may be privy to some statistics not yet publicized, Chou suggested that Windows 8 probably isn't going to move PCs the way Windows 7 did  but that this has as much to do with the broader PC market as it does with the desirability of the OS.  "Our outlook on Windows 8 is that it will bring somewhat of a boost on the consumer side, but really, its full impact won't be felt till much later. We don't see it as a significant factor that will help the hardware business to recover."
> 
> He compared the circumstances of the release to those in 2009, when Windows 7 launched. At the time, millions of consumers and businesses were waiting eagerly for a chance to upgrade, having skipped the poorly received Windows Vista. Not only that, but netbooks were still selling at high rates, and Windows 7 was a great fit for that type of PC. Windows 7, in other words, arrived just when people wanted to buy into both new hardware and a new operating system.
> 
> Now, however, the economy has slowed PC shipments, tablets have replaced netbooks as the best option for casual computing, and for many people, the upgrade to Windows 7 is still fresh in their minds. Furthermore, Windows 8 isn't a cheap upgrade:  "Cost is a factor," said Chou. "To really take advantage of Windows 8, you need the hardware, the touch capability. You might have to upgrade your mouse or get a multi-touch trackpad."
> 
> MORE


----------



## Uncensored2008

waltky said:


> Win8 has higher resource demand...
> 
> *Windows 8 demand higher than Win 7's, says Microsoft's Ballmer*
> _29 Oct.`12 - Microsoft CEO Steve Ballmer has a rosy outlook for their new Windows 8 operating system, saying Monday that "we're seeing preliminary demand well above where we were with Windows 7." But other measures indicate that this statement may be somewhat misleading._



What Ballmer is saying is the demand for Windows 8 is greater than the demand for 7 - which is patently false.

He was not saying that demands on the hardware are greater for 8. However, Windows 8 is designed for a touch screen, so it might drive people to replace monitors with touch capacitive screens. 

Or, people may simply ignore Windows 8. Much of this depends on Surface. IF Microsoft can take over the tablet world, Windows 8 will dominate the landscape as it unifies mobility and desktop platforms. There are some serious problems though, software for the Microsoft Tablet is sparse, to put it gently. Yes, it will run most desktop apps, but it runs them poorly. 

This is make or break for Microsoft. If Windows 8 fails, Microsoft will ride out it's server wares and be finished in the consumer space. It could actually succeed though, which will place Microsoft again in a dominate role. The concept is brilliant, a single platform that transcends hardware, tablet, smart phone, desktop all use the same programs and become seamless. Apple will copy this and the mindless sycophants will declare it the greatest breakthrough in history. The question is, will Microsoft have the market wrapped up before Apple can retroactively invent this technology?

Remember, Microsoft created the smart phone, iPaq was out 5 years before iPhone. Microsoft created the tablet. Toshiba and HP had tablets out in 1992. Yet to hear the press, Apple invented these. So the fact that Microsoft is the innovator means little, unless they can lock up the market before the Apple imitators clone their ideas and run a marketing blitz?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Uncensored2008 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> The average WalMart factory worker in Bangladesh makes $43 per month. On average, 14 hours per day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or about 5 times the amount the average Apple worker in China makes for 16 hours a day.
> 
> You're posting from you iPhone, right?
Click to expand...


Don't own a single Apple device.
My home computer and my laptop is zaReason - made in California.
My wife's laptop is a Dell, like Apple, is indeed made by Foxconn.
You are looking at the wrong gift horse, I buy American as much as I possibly can - have for years.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

This could be a big boost to Linux.
Linux will now be more familiar to your average user than Windows 8.
I say it now and again, once people see and use Linux - they overwhelmingly don't go back to Windows unless they play games.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Uncensored2008 said:


> Remember, Microsoft created the smart phone, iPaq was out 5 years before iPhone. Microsoft created the tablet. Toshiba and HP had tablets out in 1992. Yet to hear the press, Apple invented these. So the fact that Microsoft is the innovator means little, unless they can lock up the market before the Apple imitators clone their ideas and run a marketing blitz?



Microsoft failed the smart phone market.
Microsoft failed the tablet market, twice.
Microsoft failed portable music devices.
Microsoft failed with 3 operating systems in the past that cost a lot of folks a lot of money.
(Windows NT workstation, Windows ME, Windows Vista)
Microsoft NT Servers were absolute sh*t compared to the dependability and cost of Sun, RedHat, HPUX etc. etc. etc.

 Microsoft fails more than it succeeds, been that way since the beginning. It is just that their few successes are fantastically so. The only reason Microsoft dominates the PC market is because that is what is already on PC's from the manufacturer, thus Windows 8 will have a lot of sales at least at the beginning - however, like Vista, PC manufacturers may abandon 8 and continue to sell Windows 7 - I say that is highly likely.


----------



## Uncensored2008

iamwhatiseem said:


> Don't own a single Apple device.





Apple is evil.



> My home computer and my laptop is zaReason - made in California.



No, it's assembled in California. It uses an AMD processor made in Singapore or China. Intel is made in China.

Why don't you build your own? 



> My wife's laptop is a Dell, like Apple, is indeed made by Foxconn.



About 40% of Dell machines use FoxCon motherboards. 



> You are looking at the wrong gift horse, I buy American as much as I possibly can - have for years.



In electronics, it simply isn't possible. There is not a single motherboard made in the USA. Asus and Gigabyte are mostly made in Taiwan, so I lean toward them, but even Asus uses Chinese outsourcing.


----------



## Uncensored2008

iamwhatiseem said:


> This could be a big boost to Linux.
> Linux will now be more familiar to your average user than Windows 8.
> I say it now and again, once people see and use Linux - they overwhelmingly don't go back to Windows unless they play games.



Linux in the form of Android is popular, on the desktop it's unknown and will remain so. I like to play with Linux (Ubuntu,)  but if I have a presentation to make, need to create flow chart, or design an application, it's going to be Windows. Visual Studio is the most effective development system in history. Toys like Dia are an insult to those seeking to diagram complex systems, sorry Visio is the only professional tool. The truth is, and Linux fans know it, Windows is a better operating system with far better software. Yes, Windows is popular and keeps you from being elite, but facts are facts.


----------



## Uncensored2008

iamwhatiseem said:


> Microsoft failed the smart phone market.
> Microsoft failed the tablet market, twice.



Well, that's kind of the point, isn't it?

There was nothing technically superior about the iPhone, but Apple knew how to market it. Microsoft failed because they tried to scale down desktop apps which ran like shit on the iPaq.



> Microsoft failed portable music devices.



Microsoft was very late to that game. Perhaps you're thinking Creative? Creative "invented" MP3 (yes, it was consortium, but Creative was the brains and funds) but Apple took their technology and aggressively marketed it.



> Microsoft failed with 3 operating systems in the past that cost a lot of folks a lot of money.
> (Windows NT workstation, Windows ME, Windows Vista)



If only Linux could "fail" like any of those, you'd be ecstatic.



> Microsoft NT Servers were absolute sh*t compared to the dependability and cost of Sun, RedHat, HPUX etc. etc. etc.



ROFL

Such bullshit you posit.



> Microsoft fails more than it succeeds, been that way since the beginning. It is just that their few successes are fantastically so. The only reason Microsoft dominates the PC market is because that is what is already on PC's from the manufacturer, thus Windows 8 will have a lot of sales at least at the beginning - however, like Vista, PC manufacturers may abandon 8 and continue to sell Windows 7 - I say that is highly likely.



What you post, sadly has little value due to your absurd bias. 

I'm not a fan of Windows 8, read back and you'll see that I detest Metro. Still, to fail and recognize the potential of unifying the mobility and desktop space would be as stupid as claiming the highest grossing Server OS (Windows) is a "failure." 47.9 cents of every dollar spent on a server OS goes to Microsoft. 40 cents goes to Lunux distros, to be split between a hundred different companies.

8 Might fail, or it might transform the market the way the move to a GUI did.


----------



## PeteEU

Loving Windows 8 so far. Yes there are small glitches, but there is nothing that is OS breaking and is more than often related to a program and not the OS it self. It is fast as hell.. even faster than Windows 7 and stable as well. My machine actually starts faster than Windows 7 now... and yes I have a SATA 3 SSD.


----------



## Uncensored2008

PeteEU said:


> Loving Windows 8 so far. Yes there are small glitches, but there is nothing that is OS breaking and is more than often related to a program and not the OS it self. It is fast as hell.. even faster than Windows 7 and stable as well. My machine actually starts faster than Windows 7 now... and yes I have a SATA 3 SSD.



A fast start from sleep really isn't a big achievement. Windows 8 from a cold start (unplug the machine) is about the same as 7. What M$ did was cheat, and make the default "shut down" simply sleep mode. Nothing wrong with sleep, that what I do with my Windows 7 machines, but it isn't a startup.


----------



## kacunxx

This could be a big boost to Linux.
 Linux will now be more familiar to your average user than Windows 8.
 I say it now and again, once people see and use Linux - they overwhelmingly don't go back to Windows unless they play games.


----------



## Uncensored2008

kacunxx said:


> This could be a big boost to Linux.
> Linux will now be more familiar to your average user than Windows 8.
> I say it now and again, once people see and use Linux - they overwhelmingly don't go back to Windows unless they play games.



Unless they need to run software, you know, since 98% of software is written for Windows, and 1.5% is written for Mac. 

Hey, if browsing pron on the interwebz is all you do, Linux is the right OS for you...


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Well it has been a little while....and Win8 hasn't exactly hit the fandango. 
Touchscreen for a desktop?...really? Who sits that close to their monitor..and how is it more comfortable to have your entire arm swinging in air than resting on the desk using a mouse?
IS Win 8 an improvement?...maybe, is it going to help the eventual death of the Desktop PC?
No. 
I honestly don't know if I will buy another desktop PC at home when this one dies. 
Now that laptops have HDMI output and home wireless is now almost as fast as hardwired cables...who needs one?


----------



## Connery

iamwhatiseem said:


> Well it has been a little while....and Win8 hasn't exactly hit the fandango.
> Touchscreen for a desktop?...really? Who sits that close to their monitor..and how is it more comfortable to have your entire arm swinging in air than resting on the desk using a mouse?
> IS Win 8 an improvement?...maybe, is it going to help the eventual death of the Desktop PC?
> No.
> I honestly don't know if I will buy another desktop PC at home when this one dies.
> Now that laptops have HDMI output and home wireless is now almost as fast as hardwired cables...who needs one?



 I am excited about Windows 8 and am buying an All-In-one touch smart. I enjoy standing and moving around when I am in a creative mood. Also it will work well with the Microsoft Surface Pro I will get. They seem to balance off each other.


----------



## MikeK

The Windows 8 preview video I just watched (thanks) turned me completely off.  What I saw is an exercise in pointlessly exotic and redundant fetishism.  It seems the geeks at Microsoft have been on a prolonged acid trip.

Who really needs such a time-and-space-wasting kaleidoscopic prelude to a spreadsheet, database, email box, word-processor, or on-line forum?  And can it be the trend to _touching_ in place of just _clicking_ as per the usual and perfectly adequate means of moving around in these useful gadgets is a subtly evolving and distinct expression of physical love for what is for many an adored, binary-based substitute for flesh?  

I was quite content with Windows 98 but I tolerated the wholly unnecessary transition to XP when I could no longer resist the relentless pressures of obsolescence, and I hoped Bill Gates would let me alone for at least another ten years.  But the Microsoft Mafia made Windows 7 the next offer I couldn't refuse -- and before I've gotten fully adjusted to its gratuitously extraneous quirks here comes the next stage in what I perceive to be the inevitable generation of electronic eroticism.    

There really should be a place where those of us with simple, ordinary needs could be left alone with methods which are familiar and quite sufficient.  But Gates is relentless.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Connery said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it has been a little while....and Win8 hasn't exactly hit the fandango.
> Touchscreen for a desktop?...really? Who sits that close to their monitor..and how is it more comfortable to have your entire arm swinging in air than resting on the desk using a mouse?
> IS Win 8 an improvement?...maybe, is it going to help the eventual death of the Desktop PC?
> No.
> I honestly don't know if I will buy another desktop PC at home when this one dies.
> Now that laptops have HDMI output and home wireless is now almost as fast as hardwired cables...who needs one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am excited about Windows 8 and am buying an All-In-one touch smart. I enjoy standing and moving around when I am in a creative mood. Also it will work well with the Microsoft Surface Pro I will get. They seem to balance off each other.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamwhatiseem

MikeK said:


> The Windows 8 preview video I just watched (thanks) turned me completely off.  What I saw is an exercise in pointlessly exotic and redundant fetishism.  It seems the geeks at Microsoft have been on a prolonged acid trip.
> 
> Who really needs such a time-and-space-wasting kaleidoscopic prelude to a spreadsheet, database, email box, word-processor, or on-line forum?  And can it be the trend to _touching_ in place of just _clicking_ as per the usual and perfectly adequate means of moving around in these useful gadgets is a subtly evolving and distinct expression of physical love for what is for many an adored, binary-based substitute for flesh?
> 
> I was quite content with Windows 98 but I tolerated the wholly unnecessary transition to XP when I could no longer resist the relentless pressures of obsolescence, and I hoped Bill Gates would let me alone for at least another ten years.  But the Microsoft Mafia made Windows 7 the next offer I couldn't refuse -- and before I've gotten fully adjusted to its gratuitously extraneous quirks here comes the next stage in what I perceive to be the inevitable generation of electronic eroticism.
> 
> There really should be a place where those of us with simple, ordinary needs could be left alone with methods which are familiar and quite sufficient.  But Gates is relentless.



There is - it is called Linux Mint. 
Linux users believe the operating system should NOT be the focus of computing - rather the focus should be the applications you want to use - the operating sytem should be there simply as an organized means to power them up.
Kaleidoscope...that is an excellent word to describe Win8.


----------



## Raincat

Be glad you didnt have the fun of widows vista....


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Raincat said:


> Be glad you didnt have the fun of widows vista....



That was nothing like the pain of early Win95...or Win98 SP1...or WinME.
Which all pale in comparison to the worst PC OS of all time - NT Workstation. My God....


----------



## MikeK

Raincat said:


> Be glad you didnt have the fun of widows vista....


I managed to evade that one by clinging to 98 Second Edition by my fingertips.  But in the end, Microsoft got me.  

Bill Gates should be the first billionaire to go to the guillotine when the revolution comes.


----------



## MikeK

iamwhatiseem said:


> Raincat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be glad you didnt have the fun of widows vista....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was nothing like the pain of early Win95...or Win98 SP1...or WinME.
> Which all pale in comparison to the worst PC OS of all time - NT Workstation. My God....
Click to expand...

I managed to hide from those, too.  I went kicking and screaming from 98SE to XP and from that to 7.


----------



## MikeK

iamwhatiseem said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Windows 8 preview video I just watched (thanks) turned me completely off.  What I saw is an exercise in pointlessly exotic and redundant fetishism.  It seems the geeks at Microsoft have been on a prolonged acid trip.
> 
> Who really needs such a time-and-space-wasting kaleidoscopic prelude to a spreadsheet, database, email box, word-processor, or on-line forum?  And can it be the trend to _touching_ in place of just _clicking_ as per the usual and perfectly adequate means of moving around in these useful gadgets is a subtly evolving and distinct expression of physical love for what is for many an adored, binary-based substitute for flesh?
> 
> I was quite content with Windows 98 but I tolerated the wholly unnecessary transition to XP when I could no longer resist the relentless pressures of obsolescence, and I hoped Bill Gates would let me alone for at least another ten years.  But the Microsoft Mafia made Windows 7 the next offer I couldn't refuse -- and before I've gotten fully adjusted to its gratuitously extraneous quirks here comes the next stage in what I perceive to be the inevitable generation of electronic eroticism.
> 
> There really should be a place where those of us with simple, ordinary needs could be left alone with methods which are familiar and quite sufficient.  But Gates is relentless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is - it is called Linux Mint.
Click to expand...

While I have been using computers for quite a long time I am the archetypal un-geek.  I am with computers as I am with cars in that I'm as good a driver as any but under the hood I am absolutely dumb and blind.  I know the difference between the engine and the radiator, but that's it.  And I've heard using Linux calls for a skill level beyond that of clicking one's way through the various applications, which excludes me.


----------



## nitroz

Windows 8 is a horrible piece of shit.


----------



## Uncensored2008

nitroz said:


> Windows 8 is a horrible piece of shit.



What a brilliant review. You must use a mac...


----------



## MikeK

nitroz said:


> Windows 8 is a horrible piece of shit.


Based on what I've seen and heard thus far I would call that a succinct but comprehensive review.


----------



## Uncensored2008

MikeK said:


> Based on what I've seen and heard thus far I would call that a succinct but comprehensive review.



Yes, but you're stupid as a stump.

I'm just saying.


----------



## nitroz

Uncensored2008 said:


> nitroz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 8 is a horrible piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a brilliant review. You must use a mac...
Click to expand...


LOL, you are one hell of a dumbass.


PC Gaming enthusiasts *HATE* Windows 8 because of how shitty it is and it's like using a mac.

You can only use applications and programs that are bough off the windows store on windows 8. Want to use your own program? Windows 8 won't run it.


Gaben Newell hates it and publicly condemned it, same with another PC Gaming platform owner/dev



My Rig






It's a modded Dell Insperon 660 desktop.


----------



## Uncensored2008

nitroz said:


> LOL, you are one hell of a dumbass.
> 
> 
> PC Gaming enthusiasts *HATE* Windows 8 because of how shitty it is and it's like using a mac.
> 
> You can only use applications and programs that are bough off the windows store on windows 8. Want to use your own program? Windows 8 won't run it.



Where the fuck do you come up with this idiocy?

I was running Torchlight II on it just fine, last night. 



> Gaben Newell hates it and publicly condemned it, same with another PC Gaming platform owner/dev
> 
> 
> 
> My Rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a modded Dell Insperon 660 desktop.



Gabe Newell?

{For Newell, technology shifts aren't just about video games but, "about thinking about goods and services in a digital world." As Apple paves the way for closed-platform hardware and software development, Newell sees other companies, namely Microsoft, picking up on this trend. Tightening development restrictions could mean either hard times for PC game designers or a shift away from the PC altogether. According to Newell, We are looking at the platform and saying, [Valve and Steam have] been a free rider, and weve been able to benefit from everything that went into PCs and the Internet, and we have to continue to figure out how there will be open platforms.'}

Gabe Newell: "Windows 8 Is Kind of a Catastrophe" - IGN

Newell rightly points to the attempt by Microsoft to push the XBoxLive bullshit. He's right, it's a catastrophe for the PC world, if it succeeds. But it's doubtful that it will. Steam dominates and will continue to dominate. Steam runs just fine on Windows 8.

Here is what I run;

RIG:
XCLIO 2000 Black & Titanium Case
KingWin Gold Certified 80+ 1000 Watt PS
ASUS P8P67 Pro Motherboard
Intel Core I7 2600K @ 4.6 gHz
Corsair CWCH70 Hydro Series H70 CPU Liquid Cooler
CORSAIR Vengence 8GB
2 X Diamond Radeon 5870's In Crossfire
OCZ RevoDrive 80 GB PCIE SSD (540 MBps Read)
1TB WD Black Edition SATA 3 + 500 GB WD enhanced 32mb Cache SATA 2
Panasonic DVD
*Windows 7 - 64 bit *


----------

